# Transparenz mit AWTUtilities



## Rainbow (21. Jul 2009)

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, wie in einem Beitrag schon einmal beschrieben.
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/84649-transparente-fenster.html

Also ich arbeite mti der Klasse AWTUtilities und zeiche auf einem JFrame einen Kreis,
nun möchte ich das Kreis so bleibt wie er ist und außenrum soll das Fenster transparent werden.

Meine Klasse habe ich von JPanel abgeleitet und überschreibe dort die paintComponent Methode.
Dadrin zeichne ich dann meinen Kreis.

also das ist nur die vereinfachte version....

in der main Methode lege ich dann einen Frame an und wenn ich dann AWTUtilities benutze wird aber mein
gesamtes Fenster transparent....was mache ich falsch?


```
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;

import com.sun.awt.AWTUtilities;

public class Test extends JPanel {
	
	public Test() {
		setPreferredSize(new Dimension(400, 400));
	}
	
	@Override
	public void paintComponent(final Graphics g) {
		super.paintComponent(g);
		
		g.setColor(Color.RED);
		g.fillOval(50, 50, 300, 300);
	}
	
	public static void main(final String args[]) {
		JFrame frame = new JFrame("Test");
		frame.setUndecorated(true);
		
		AWTUtilities.setWindowOpaque(frame, false);
//		AWTUtilities.setWindowOpacity(frame, 0.7f);
		
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		frame.getContentPane().add(new Test());
		frame.pack();
		frame.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
		frame.setVisible(true);
	}
}
```


----------



## Noctarius (21. Jul 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob AWT so etwas schon kann. Allgemein ist aber Swing AWT vorzuziehen soweit ich weiß. Aber ich bin kein Java GUI Experte


----------



## Ebenius (21. Jul 2009)

@Noctarius: Die Applikation ist ja Swing.

@Rainbow: Hier ist ein Artikel über Translucent and Shaped Swing Windows. Wenn Du den von oben bis unten durch hast, solltest Du wissen wie's funktioniert.

Happy Hacking! Ebenius


----------



## Noctarius (21. Jul 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:


> @Noctarius: Die Applikation ist ja Swing.



Benutzt Swing auch noch die AWTUtils? Oo

Gut, dass ich nie GUIs baue


----------



## Rainbow (22. Jul 2009)

naja was hinbekommen hab ich jetzt....aber ich habs halt so gemacht, das ich eher die Form des Frames ändere, also Rand abgeschnitten.


----------



## Ebenius (22. Jul 2009)

Rainbow hat gesagt.:


> die Form des Frames ändere, also Rand abgeschnitten.


Und genau so ist's doch auch richtig.

Ebenius


----------



## Rainbow (22. Jul 2009)

herrlich


----------

